# [ot] bsd

## Belliash

Witam,

Zastanawiam sie nad posadzeniem gentoo-bsd  :Smile: 

Czy ktos tego probowal i moglby napisac jak to dziala?

Widac zauwazalna roznice szybkosci? Jak ze stabilnoscia?

I ostatnie pytanie: Co z dzwiekiem? Pewnie tylko OSS? A ja uzywam teraz Alsy i Ld10k1... Pewnie jakosc dzwieku bedzie na BSD o niebo gorsza? Zgadlem?

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

Veteran a takie rzeczy robi....

----------

## Raku

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Veteran a takie rzeczy robi....

 

Zdegradować go!!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## psycepa

heh zdegradowali was z ninja na moderatora to teraz innych chcecie degradowac ? :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

----------

## kurak

Kiedyś korzystałem z FreeBSD, bardzo fajny sytem, ale nie na desktopa  :Very Happy: , jeżeli chodzi o dźwięk, to nie jest aż tak źle, fakt faktem, że oss tylko był wspieranym, nie wiem jak jest teraz, i nie wiem jak wygląda gentoo-bsd, ale czytałem o tym, i pewnie nie wiele sie różni. FBSD było bardzo stabilne, nie udało mi sie go wyłożyć, co do szybkości, UFS troche już stary jest, więc dysk troche słabo się wyrabiał ale ogolnie było bardzo fajnie  :Smile:  tylko nie na desktopa:)

----------

## Poe

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   Veteran a takie rzeczy robi.... 
> 
> Zdegradować go!!!!  

 

sepuku  :Wink:  (powinienes wiedziec o co chodzi )

----------

## vutives

Chyba Seppuku.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Chyba Seppuku.  

 

my to cię chyba kill him za poprawianie duchowego mistrza   :Very Happy: 

dobra - idę spać po 15 godzinach pracy...

----------

## v7n

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> Zastanawiam sie nad posadzeniem gentoo-bsd 
> 
> Czy ktos tego probowal i moglby napisac jak to dziala?
> ...

 po co bawić się w jakieś gent-bsd? jest gentoo i jest bsd i koniec  :Wink: . lepiej poćwicz trochę z free albo open :>

----------

## Raku

 *v7n wrote:*   

> po co bawić się w jakieś gent-bsd? jest gentoo i jest bsd i koniec . lepiej poćwicz trochę z free albo open :>

 

a imo warto się bawić. Porty w freebsd są OK, ale portage to bardziej rozbudowana i IMO lepiej zrobiona wersja tych portów. Śledziłem kiedyś rozwój projektu portaris (portage w solarisie) - niestety, coś się to nie rozwija już chyba, a szkoda, bo może dzięki temu nie zrezygnowałbym z solarisa na rzecz linuksa.

----------

## v7n

mnie bardziej chodilo o to, ze skoro juz sie ma na dysku os z portami, to niech to teraz nie bedzie glowny czynnik przy wyborze kolejnego systemu ( kurna, troche zamotalem ). moze teraz spokojnie wybrac cos innego, zeby sie rozwijac.

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.
> 
> Veteran a takie rzeczy robi....

 

Kazdemu moze sie zdarzyc...  :Embarassed: 

Ale obiecuje poprawe  :Wink: 

@kurak: UFS? A co z ZFS?

----------

## Raku

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> @kurak: UFS? A co z ZFS?

 

gdzieś mi się obiło o uszy, że jest już we freebsd CURRENT.

----------

## milu

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> @kurak: UFS? A co z ZFS?

 

UFS2 + Softupdates mimo że nie najświeższe to działa bardzo ładnie. A co do ZFS: http://osnews.com/story.php/17657/FreeBSD-Quarterly-Status-Report/ - jednym słowem będzie(chociaż z tego co wyczytałem nie w 100% kompletne) w nadchodzącej wersji 7.

----------

## vutives

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *vutives wrote:*   Chyba Seppuku.   
> 
> my to cię chyba kill him za poprawianie duchowego mistrza  

 AHAHA! To JA jestem Guru (przynajmniej rangą  :Razz: ) a Wy już nie jesteście Ninja!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Raku

 *vutives wrote:*   

> AHAHA! To JA jestem Guru (przynajmniej rangą ) a Wy już nie jesteście Ninja! 

 

no tak, zdegradowali nas... chyba trzeba ich kill him

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *vutives wrote:*   AHAHA! To JA jestem Guru (przynajmniej rangą ) a Wy już nie jesteście Ninja!  
> 
> no tak, zdegradowali nas... chyba trzeba ich kill him
> 
> 

 

urwać kurze złote jaja...

----------

## kurak

@Raku:Z tego co mi wiadomo to dopiero w 7.0 ZFS będzie wdrożone, ale nie wiem jak to teraz wygląda, bo nie śledze rozwoju fbsd, ale tak mi się obiło ze właśnie ma byc w 7.0, a nie orintujesz się jak to będzie wyglądało w gen2 z ZFS'em?

edit: troche się spóźniłem  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

ZFS już jest w currencie FreeBSD, a z zfs w Gentoo będzie pewnie tak jak we FreeBSD skoro w kernelu jest support.

----------

## Poe

ponieważ nigdy nie mialem stycznosci ani z solarisem ani *bsd, ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć w jakich zastosowaniach ZFS sie sprawdza? desktop, serwer? jakies plusy i minusy, bo zaciekawiło mnie to, a zadnej ciekawej lektury obiektywnej nie znalazłem. 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ponieważ nigdy nie mialem stycznosci ani z solarisem ani *bsd, ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć w jakich zastosowaniach ZFS sie sprawdza? desktop, serwer? jakies plusy i minusy, bo zaciekawiło mnie to, a zadnej ciekawej lektury obiektywnej nie znalazłem. 
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

nie wiem na ile w tym prawdy ale podobno szybki i ciezko go uszkodzic, mimo ze nie jest typu journalised. Ludzie twierdza ze pliki sie na tym nie uszkadzaja i dane same nie znikaja..

Do tego nie potrzeba tez rzekomo fsck  :Razz: 

Sprawdza i regeeruje sie sam w tle...  :Cool: 

----------

## kurak

Gdzieś czyczytałem, że nie będzie podziału na "fizyczne" partycje ale mogę się mylić..

----------

## milu

 *Poe wrote:*   

> zadnej ciekawej lektury obiektywnej nie znalazłem.

 

Testów nie widziałem ale sporo informacji jest jak zwykle na wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS i w linkach w wiki.

----------

## Poe

hm, dosc interesująco to wszystko wygląda...co prawda dla codziennego uzytku desktopa nie ma az takiego znaczenia budowa i mozliwosci zfs, ale jak będzie się dało normalnie w linuksie postawić system na zfs, to chetnie przetestuje.

----------

## no4b

Raczej nie będzie drivera w kernelu (niezgodność licencji), co najwyżej fooshmoo przez fuse.

----------

## Poe

tak, wiem, wyczytałem to, no ale pomarzyc mozna  :Wink: 

----------

